# Elevating for spitty/congested baby and co-sleeping?



## whitneyg (Dec 12, 2009)

My DD has been congested for over a week and hasn't been sleeping well at all (used to sleep 6-7 hours!). She is also fairly spitty and does better if at an angle or totally upright all day for nursing, playing, etc. Her pediatrician suggested elevating her head for sleep to help with both issues. How do we do that if she is in our bed? I would love to sidecar a crib, but the room is too small.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

Well I did one of several things. The first was she and I slept on the couch together with us both propped up by pillows. I did the same thing in bed, used several pillows then she was almost sitting but not quite. I held her with my arm cuddled around her and used sofa pillows as they are harder, less fluffy so no problems with breathing. worst case scenario, you can actually elevate your mattreess by putting boards under the spring or platform slats to elevate where your heads go.

rani


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

When Lina has had colds I'd do a really warm steamy shower with her right before bed and clear out as much goop as possible, then the few times that didn't clear her enough to make sleeping okay, I'd lay her on my chest to sleep.

She mostly sleeps on her side, and that seemed to have, in combination with clearing her nose in the shower, to allow relatively comfortable nursing and breathing through at least the top nostril.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Can't these kinds of things be used in a bed, not just a crib? I've never bought one because they all seem to be made of stinky, off-gassing foam. But, there seem to be tons of different types of them.


----------

